

SaleSpread: Review Us - salespread

Hello Forum,<p>I have a new startup business which I am keen on feedback for. It's called SaleSpread.com, and should be in your sphere of interest as an innovative online tech firm.<p>SaleSpread helps businesses share unwanted or irrelevant business leads, buy enabling them to share these leads with other businesses who are interested in taking on the prospect and client for their own use. We operate an online exchange where users can buy and sell their leads, and we have iPhone, Android and Desktop apps on the way to make it a really connected experience for users.<p>Take a look at www.salespread.com and let me know what you think about the concept, it's execution, presentation and any ideas etc.<p>I am really interested in any constructive feedback you might have (negative feedback as well, it really -is- all good ...), so fire away.<p>Thanks for your time,<p>Matthew Jackson
www.salespread.com
======
mmoj3
Very interesting approach. I would say the main page needs to be easier to
navigate to content areas.

------
jjacobson
<http://www.salespread.com> \- Linkifying

